# Rio - Men's Quarter Finals to Medals (Spoilers)



## Sosius (Feb 5, 2014)

OK, the last few hours of the men's individuals will take place starting at 2 Eastern/1 Central/12 Mountain/11 Pacific (US times). Let's have one more live chat here. 

Any predictions? Here are two predictions from this article on the World Archery website: https://worldarchery.org/news/143450/rio-2016-olympic-finals-preview-recurve-men

GEORGE TEKMITCHOV
COMMENTATOR

Gold: Ku Bonchan

Silver: Lee Seungyun

Bronze: Furukawa Takaharu

JOHN STANLEY
JOURNALIST AND BLOGGER

Gold: Ku Bonchan

Silver: Sjef van den Berg

Bronze: Riau Ega Agatha


----------



## Sosius (Feb 5, 2014)

Here is my prediction for what it's worth (which is not much!)

Gold: Brady Ellison
Silver: Sjef van den Berg
Bronze: Ku Bonchan

Why only a bronze for Korea? After seeing Kim knocked out early and the bizarre shooting in the women's finals, it seems like there is some kind of confidence issue with the Korean team in the individuals. Their usual steely resolve just doesn't seem to be there.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

It is my belief that for too long, South Korea as a team has been isolating themselves in their training regime, and largely neglected to pay heed to the other countries' gearing up to defeat them. South Korea as a powerhouse has a long history of dominating the sport, but as individuals, you notice that with the exception of Kim Soo Nyung, veteran archers are not a common thing, and new archers with the lack of their predecessor's rich experience are regularly put up to carry the burden of maintaining their nation's dominance. Perhaps RIO is the tipping point. Yes, skill wise, these archers are unparalleled. But that's just about it. When you restrict your diet to just one thing alone, the lack of variety ultimately gets you. Sometimes failure can be a good thing, and maybe they are just beginning to experience it. But with the world having higher expectations from them, stumbling at these sorts of events seems strange, but is in fact rather normal.


----------



## Lostnthewoods (Jan 24, 2013)

Anyone have a link to a live stream? It doesn't appear that it will be broadcast live.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

The final 8 is very impressive. Lots of experience there. I hope Furukawa does well again. He's a very nice young man who I got to know in Turkey in '04. He was very young then, but he is a kind and generous person and a fierce competitor. Shame he has to shoot against Brady this round. 

I predict Brady will win. I really believe this is his year. His match vs. Zach proved what great form he is in, and his intimidation factor is back. He lost that for a while, but make no mistake about it, he's the only guy left who can intimidate the Koreans, and he will.

So I'm gonna say

Brady (Gold)
Lee (Silver)
Worth (Bronze)


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

12:13 PM
Mauro Nespoli
Italy

Jean-Charles Valladont
France


12:00 PM
Lee Seung-yun
South Korea

Sjef van den Berg
Netherlands


12:26 PM
Taylor Worth
Australia

Ku Bon-chan
South Korea


12:39 PM
Takaharu Furukawa
Japan

Brady Ellison
United States

I think if you follow this link, you can get 30 min of free live coverage online. I'll be "tuning in" to see Brady and Furukawa's match at 12:39

http://results.nbcolympics.com/archery/event/men-individual/index.html


----------



## Sosius (Feb 5, 2014)

Lostnthewoods said:


> Anyone have a link to a live stream? It doesn't appear that it will be broadcast live.


Go to nbcolympics.com - to view you will need to log in with your cable/satellite service ID and password. If you don't have cable/satellite or forgot your login credentials, there is another post here listing ways you can watch.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

limbwalker said:


> 12:13 PM
> Mauro Nespoli
> Italy
> 
> ...


Sorry, those times are mountain time. Add an hour for Central and two for Eastern.


----------



## Sosius (Feb 5, 2014)

And it's on. First match between van den Berg and Lee. Tied at 2-2 but van den Berg is showing signs of nerves - shaking and long holds.


----------



## Sosius (Feb 5, 2014)

And van den Berg takes it with a 10-10-10! I guess the shaking and long holds didn't affect his shots that much!


----------



## fita_chick (Jan 29, 2009)

That was a great match!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Well there goes one of my picks. LOL. Way to go Van den Berg!


----------



## Sosius (Feb 5, 2014)

Valledont vs Nespoli. Nespoli starts stronger than Valladont and takes the first set.


----------



## Sosius (Feb 5, 2014)

It is me, or do both of these guys push through the clicker vs pull?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Sosius said:


> It is me, or do both of these guys push through the clicker vs pull?


Wouldn't surprise me. It's been a very successful method for many top archers for decades.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

Shoot off! how exciting!


----------



## shootemstraight (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow... that judge sure did "bump" those arrows!!! And, then it's out (a 9)... wow.


----------



## Sosius (Feb 5, 2014)

That was a tight one, and Valladont continues on. Now it's Worth vs. Ku.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

Valladont, France with a 10 for the win!


----------



## shootemstraight (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow. Ku made that look easy!


----------



## Sosius (Feb 5, 2014)

Pressure is in Ku big-time. He's Korea's last hope for a men's individual medal!


----------



## Sosius (Feb 5, 2014)

Another shoot-off! wow


----------



## shootemstraight (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow!!!!


----------



## droy (Dec 21, 2012)

Crazy - Go Worth!!


----------



## fita_chick (Jan 29, 2009)

Anybody that says these matches aren't exciting to watch, must not really have ever watched them! :mg:


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

another shoot off!


----------



## Sosius (Feb 5, 2014)

Now it's Brady vs. Furukawa!!!! GO Brady!


----------



## Sosius (Feb 5, 2014)

Brady takes the lead! 3-1


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Brady up 3-1 now. He is the great intimidator this year.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

5-1 now. He can taste it. I think this is his time.


----------



## tkaap (Nov 30, 2009)

Brady's not looking invincible today. Hopefully Ku peaked early, since he needed it to get past Worth. Hopefully Brady will just get better all day.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Woo hoo! Brady into the Semi's! So happy for him.


----------



## Sosius (Feb 5, 2014)

Congrats Brady!

Now it's the semis. Sjef van den Berg vs. Valladont. I'm thinking Sjef based how strong he was in his last match.


----------



## ABourdage (Feb 19, 2015)

Keep in mind that the wind was almost a meter per second faster during Brady's match than the previous one. We'll see what happens!


----------



## Sosius (Feb 5, 2014)

It's tied at 3-3. Another close one!


----------



## DanZ (Feb 17, 2009)

How windy is it right now?


----------



## ABourdage (Feb 19, 2015)

1.5-3.5 m/s is what I've been seeing.


----------



## Sosius (Feb 5, 2014)

Valladont in the gold medal match! Sjef's 6 in the last set knocked him out. I called that one wrong!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Whew! Go JC! I didn't see that coming, but there he is, in the medals. I know he's given Brady fits in the past too. Should be a good match.


----------



## Sosius (Feb 5, 2014)

Brady vs. Ku! This should be the toughest match so far!


----------



## DanZ (Feb 17, 2009)

3 8s in the end before didn't help either.


----------



## ABourdage (Feb 19, 2015)

I think this will be the highest caliber match of the day


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

1-1 split first set. both shot 29's. Wow.


----------



## Sosius (Feb 5, 2014)

And they split the first set!


----------



## ABourdage (Feb 19, 2015)

And the second!


----------



## gdrudd13 (Feb 16, 2016)

I can't get the live feed to work so just watching the updates on the world archery page, I think it's actually ahead of the feed, they've already started the third set.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

2-2. Another tie. Geez.


----------



## shootemstraight (Jan 13, 2007)

This has to be the match of the day!!! Go Brady!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

gdrudd13 said:


> I can't get the live feed to work so just watching the updates on the world archery page, I think it's actually ahead of the feed, they've already started the third set.


Yea, same here. Pity that this sport is relegated to twitter feeds, while NBC puts Croatia and Sweden volleyball in prime time. Idiots can't even cover our US athletes.


----------



## Sosius (Feb 5, 2014)

Holy cow, a third split set!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

3-3. Tied again. I'm getting nervous for Brady so he doesn't have to.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Shaping up to be arguably the "biggest" semifinal in recent memory.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

5-3 Ku. Brady must win this set.


----------



## kshet26 (Dec 20, 2010)

Noticed how far from the pocket Brady's placed his limb dampeners.


----------



## Sosius (Feb 5, 2014)

Now it's 5-3 with Ku in the lead. This is gonna go to a shoot out


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Shoot off! Here we go! 

GO BRADY! X, X, X, X,...


----------



## gdrudd13 (Feb 16, 2016)

The waiting is brutal...


----------



## J Wesbrock (Jul 6, 2016)

Shootoff!


----------



## ABourdage (Feb 19, 2015)

Whoever wins this match will win gold. That's my prediction!


----------



## RMBX10 (Jun 20, 2002)

Shoot off! This is the match of the Games!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

well crap.


----------



## Sosius (Feb 5, 2014)

Noooooooooooooooooo


----------



## sho-me (Apr 21, 2016)

Dang I'm getting nervous just reading the posts here


----------



## J Wesbrock (Jul 6, 2016)

Poop! Well, on to the bronze!


----------



## gdrudd13 (Feb 16, 2016)

That sucks, so close...


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

J Wesbrock said:


> Poop! Well, on to the bronze!


Anyone want to wager that the scores in the bronze match will be higher than the gold medal match? Always are...


----------



## Sosius (Feb 5, 2014)

Brady and Sjef in the Bronze
Ku and Valladont in the Gold/Silver


----------



## RMBX10 (Jun 20, 2002)

Brady flinched a bit coming through the clicker


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

RMBX10 said:


> Brady flinched a bit coming through the clicker


One of them was bound to. That one is gonna hurt. Hope he can shake it off and win the bronze.


----------



## gdrudd13 (Feb 16, 2016)

quick turnaround for the bronze medal match


----------



## Sosius (Feb 5, 2014)

New predictions:
Ku - Gold
Valladont - Silver
Ellison - Bronze


----------



## Sosius (Feb 5, 2014)

Brady takes first set...


----------



## RMBX10 (Jun 20, 2002)

Sosius said:


> New predictions:
> Ku - Gold
> Valladont - Silver
> Ellison - Bronze


Agree. Valladont's groups seemed to be the widest of anyone in the final 8, yet he somehow came through with the right shots when he had too. I think his breaks run out against Ku.


----------



## Sosius (Feb 5, 2014)

Sjef takes second set... Brady is looking discouraged.


----------



## shootemstraight (Jan 13, 2007)

That's some crazy shade moving in on those targets.


----------



## Sosius (Feb 5, 2014)

10-10-10 Brady takes third set. 4-2 Brady lead.


----------



## J Wesbrock (Jul 6, 2016)

One more set.....


----------



## J Wesbrock (Jul 6, 2016)

Bronze!!!!!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Sosius said:


> Sjef takes second set... Brady is looking discouraged.


I am not sure that even he is strong enough to shake off the disappointment he just suffered. I pray he is though.

Update, thank God. Way to go Brady!


----------



## Sosius (Feb 5, 2014)

Brady gets the Bronze!!!!


----------



## tkaap (Nov 30, 2009)

Congrats for Brady! In that situation, I'd have trouble hitting the floor, much less the gold.

-T


----------



## shootemstraight (Jan 13, 2007)

Yea!!!! Way to Go Brady!


----------



## RMBX10 (Jun 20, 2002)

Bronze for Brady!


----------



## Sosius (Feb 5, 2014)

Gold match is on! Ku vs. Valladont.


----------



## Sosius (Feb 5, 2014)

Ku opens with a 10-10-10 to take first set.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

I am SOOOOOOO happy for Brady!!!!! Yes!


----------



## Sosius (Feb 5, 2014)

Ku takes second set with a 9-9-10


----------



## tkaap (Nov 30, 2009)

Valladont is landing pretty short on his clicker, then his expansion seems to take up the whole clock. I haven't noticed if that's normal for him, or if that's different for this match.

-T


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Gonna be quick. The semi between Brady and Ku should have been the final. Ugh.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Ku drops 3 points in 9 arrows. That's dominant


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Whoa, they just upgraded one of JC's arrows for a tied 3rd set. On we go to a 4th.


----------



## Sosius (Feb 5, 2014)

They split the third set, so it's 5-1 Ku.


----------



## Sosius (Feb 5, 2014)

Valladont takes 4th set, so it's 5-3.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

JC takes 4th set! 5-3. Geez, not another one-arrow shoot off. is it possible?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

JC can't handle it. Pair of 8's to start the last set and Ku wins with "just" a 27 after an 8 of his own.


----------



## Sosius (Feb 5, 2014)

Ku takes the gold!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Interestingly enough, the medals fell pretty close to arrow average, with Ku shooting a 9.46 avg., JC at 9.2, Brady at 9.25 and Sjef at 8.6

I am sure Brady will think about that one arrow for a long, long time.


----------



## RMBX10 (Jun 20, 2002)

Say what you want about the set system...all of the final four matches were exciting to watch.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

So, history for Korea? First time their men have won all the golds?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

RMBX10 said:


> Say what you want about the set system...all of the final four matches were exciting to watch.


I love the set system. Much easier to follow and exciting to watch. 12 arrow matches were pretty boring, esp. after one bad arrow by an archer.


----------



## PKayser (Jan 10, 2008)

limbwalker said:


> I love the set system. Much easier to follow and exciting to watch. 12 arrow matches were pretty boring, esp. after one bad arrow by an archer.


I agree. If archery wants an audience, drama and excitement is what's needed. It was a lot of fun to watch today's matches.


----------



## Sosius (Feb 5, 2014)

PKayser said:


> I agree. If archery wants an audience, drama and excitement is what's needed. It was a lot of fun to watch today's matches.


Agreed. Great matches today. Thanks to everyone who contributed to the olympic match threads I started. It's been fun!


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

limbwalker said:


> So, history for Korea? First time their men have won all the golds?


First time they swept all the golds. They have swept the podium before. But not won all the golds. 

This time they won 5 of the 8 medals. Pretty dominate even though both number one seeds went out before the finals. 


Chris


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

chrstphr said:


> First time they swept all the golds. They have swept the podium before. But not won all the golds.
> 
> This time they won 5 of the 8 medals. Pretty dominate even though both number one seeds went out before the finals.
> 
> ...


Sort of like the American women's gymnastics. NBC was saying that there were more women left home in the US that could have medalled than most of the other teams could field. As well, in the all around, the number 3 in the world and defending champ was left sitting on the bench cheering (somewhat) for her team because of the depth of talent in that pool.

Back to archery, as has been said before, number 1 seed (Korean) isn't necessarily that far off number x seed and, with the exception of a few shining stars from other countries, any of them could and do beat most other countries best regularly.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

At first I wasn't a fan of set matches. Now that I sat through several very exciting matches I became a fan! I might even talk to my club to see if there's a way to do likewise.


----------



## RMBX10 (Jun 20, 2002)

I case you missed it, Brady awarded the Order of Ikkos medal to Butch Johnson. Classy move by Brady and very deserved by Butch. https://www.facebook.com/USAArchery/?fref=ts


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

RMBX10 said:


> I case you missed it, Brady awarded the Order of Ikkos medal to Butch Johnson. Classy move by Brady and very deserved by Butch. https://www.facebook.com/USAArchery/?fref=ts


Nice.


----------



## Ar-Pe-Lo (Oct 16, 2011)

theminoritydude said:


> It is my belief that for too long, South Korea as a team has been isolating themselves in their training regime, and largely neglected to pay heed to the other countries' gearing up to defeat them. South Korea as a powerhouse has a long history of dominating the sport, but as individuals, you notice that with the exception of Kim Soo Nyung, veteran archers are not a common thing, and new archers with the lack of their predecessor's rich experience are regularly put up to carry the burden of maintaining their nation's dominance. Perhaps RIO is the tipping point. Yes, skill wise, these archers are unparalleled. But that's just about it. When you restrict your diet to just one thing alone, the lack of variety ultimately gets you. Sometimes failure can be a good thing, and maybe they are just beginning to experience it. But with the world having higher expectations from them, stumbling at these sorts of events seems strange, but is in fact rather normal.


Hmm interesting observation.....so you saying this young Korean squad underperformed as individuals? Lacked the experience and should worry about rest of the world? Maybe I was watching different event, but didn't they absolutely dominated the games with 4 golds (from 4 possible) and 1 bronze? Or should they be ashamed because they missed 2 silvers and 1 bronze?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> Yes, skill wise, these archers are unparalleled. But that's just about it.


Good thing for them that "just about it" is all that matters. 

I'm still wondering when we can get one of their coaches to train our women.


----------



## Ar-Pe-Lo (Oct 16, 2011)

Just wonder if tmd ever come back to this thread to enlighten us about another weaknesses of Korean archers or will he pretend it's not existing


----------



## Ar-Pe-Lo (Oct 16, 2011)

Ar-Pe-Lo said:


> Just wonder if tmd ever come back to this thread to enlighten us about another weaknesses of Korean archers or will he pretend it's not existing


Probably not.....what a shame


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

RMBX10 said:


> Say what you want about the set system...all of the final four matches were exciting to watch.


One factor which I found interesting was that on the more pleasant looking but windier initial days the scores were lower and once it started pouring at the end of the week the scores skyrocketed. Kim went out during the windy period.


----------

